# Trooper mk3 ejector rod



## bcd02 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a colt trooper mkIII
I love this pistol, fun and accurate to shoot.
The one negative about it is that the ejector rod has alway over time unscrewed itself as I shoot so every 30 shots or so I would always check it and screw it back in or it would come out far enough so that I couldnt close the cylinder.
Recently the last few times I shot it I noticed that it was getting increasingly difficult to cock or shoot DA. 
It took me a while to figure out what was wrong, I cleaned and oiled it really well to start off with.
Eventually I took out the ejector rod and cylinder ratchet and saw that it looks like the rod is slightly bent.
I figure that this would most likely be what's causing the issue.

So where can I get a replacement ejector rod for my mkIII.
And is it normal for the ejector rod to come unscrewed on its own? If not how do I prevent that from happening again?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I haven't had it happen on my Colts, but anything screwed can come unscrewed. Clean the threads with lacquer thinner or some similar solvent and set with Loc-tite.

Oops! only answered half yore question. Try this:

Numrich Gun Parts Corporation

Bob Wright

From their on-line catalog:

185190
Ejector Rod, Nickel	$15.80

185170B
Ejector Rod, Blue	$14.50


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the same revolver, but haven't had that problem.
I would do as Bob said, clean threads, loc-tite and you will probably be fine with a new rod.


----------

